# Martyrs tube station



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A transportation ministry committee has announced that the Mubarak metro station will be renamed "Martyrs" station.

Engineer Mostafa al-Sheimy, chairman for the Egyptian Company for Metro Management and Operation, announced the change, saying the new name commemorates the people killed during the 25 January revolution. 

More than 35,000 Egyptians participated in a poll on Facebook to choose an alternative name for the metro station. More than 56 percent agreed to call it "Martyrs," while "Ramses" and "Egypt Station" came as the second and third choice. 

The committee sided with the majority and chose the new name after an Egyptian court ordered that the names of former President Hosni Mubarak and his wife Suzanne be removed from all facilities and public institutions.

Sheimy said the committee took into account many factors, such as the location of the station, important locations surrounding it, the history of the station and the poll conducted by the company on its Facebook page. 

It proposed five names in total, including "January 25" and "Revolution."


----------



## meshey (Mar 27, 2011)

This should prove interesting in Hurghada. There are housing estates named after mubarek, mubarek 1, 2, all the way up to 11 I think. so in the future, it could possibly be martyr 1, 2 ?


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Even bays on coastal resorts will need to be given new names.

Do you know, that man had every chance to go peacefully. Now he's even losing his own name as well as his empire.

What a pity the rest of the world's dictators don't understand the end game for them. Look what resulted for Hitler, Mussolini, Idi Amin, Saddam Hussain, Mengistu, Papa Doc Duvalier, Ceausescu, Karadzic, Pinochet, Franco... The list is endless.

Next is Mugabi and Al-Bashir..... You would think they would learn from history.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Even bays on coastal resorts will need to be given new names.
> 
> Do you know, that man had every chance to go peacefully. Now he's even losing his own name as well as his empire.
> 
> ...


Actually, Franco died of natural causes in his own private hospital bed at a fairly old age, neither him nor his family or cronies were ever prosecuted or investigated. Spanish transition only started after his death, which many celebrated.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Actually, Franco died of natural causes in his own private hospital bed at a fairly old age,


Well now we have nato deliberately targeting other heads of state, i don't see the same happening in Syria or Sudan tough, I wonder why....


----------



## meshey (Mar 27, 2011)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Even bays on coastal resorts will need to be given new names.
> 
> Do you know, that man had every chance to go peacefully. Now he's even losing his own name as well as his empire.
> 
> ...


"Those that forget the past are doomed to repeat it"


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't agree with how things are developing. I think it is all childish and someone is having a laugh at the expense of the egyptian people.. Egyptians flags everywhere, revolution banners, names being changed/removed, some unlucky *******s being jailed, and the street being cleaned for how long did that last? two weeks? Because garbage is again piling up in every single corner. 
In the mean time coptic women and children are vanishing and no one pays attention. People are going even more hungry than before since there is no business and no turism and I suspect food prices will continue to rise. I hear now gun fire every single night in Maadi, I suspect crime is in the rise, but who knows, there are no figures.
By the way, anyone watched the CBS interview of the journalist that got sexually assaulted during the protests by the protesters(i haven't watched yet, nor I think I would be able to digest such horror so I won't watch it). Sexual harrasment, brutality, stealing and lying are endemic. THe masses need to quit behaving worse than animals for a start. 

THere is so much more than needs changing than a stupid metro station. 

There, that's what I think.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> I don't agree with how things are developing. I think it is all childish and someone is having a laugh at the expense of the egyptian people.. Egyptians flags everywhere, revolution banners, names being changed/removed, some unlucky *******s being jailed, and the street being cleaned for how long did that last? two weeks? Because garbage is again piling up in every single corner.
> In the mean time coptic women and children are vanishing and no one pays attention. People are going even more hungry than before since there is no business and no turism and I suspect food prices will continue to rise. I hear now gun fire every single night in Maadi, I suspect crime is in the rise, but who knows, there are no figures.
> By the way, anyone watched the CBS interview of the journalist that got sexually assaulted during the protests by the protesters(i haven't watched yet, nor I think I would be able to digest such horror so I won't watch it). Sexual harrasment, brutality, stealing and lying are endemic. THe masses need to quit behaving worse than animals for a start.
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I don't agree with how things are developing. I think it is all childish and someone is having a laugh at the expense of the egyptian people.. Egyptians flags everywhere, revolution banners, names being changed/removed, some unlucky *******s being jailed, and the street being cleaned for how long did that last? two weeks? Because garbage is again piling up in every single corner.
> In the mean time coptic women and children are vanishing and no one pays attention. People are going even more hungry than before since there is no business and no turism and I suspect food prices will continue to rise. I hear now gun fire every single night in Maadi, I suspect crime is in the rise, but who knows, there are no figures.
> By the way, anyone watched the CBS interview of the journalist that got sexually assaulted during the protests by the protesters(i haven't watched yet, nor I think I would be able to digest such horror so I won't watch it). Sexual harrasment, brutality, stealing and lying are endemic. THe masses need to quit behaving worse than animals for a start.
> 
> ...


I fail to see how removing Mubarak's name from public places will stop all the very necessary changes that you mention. In any transition this is considered a "hygiene" factor, it has to be done.

Unfortunately Egypt has only just started a process that will take decades, if they are lucky. And they have their job cut out


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I fail to see how removing Mubarak's name from public places will stop all the very necessary changes that you mention. In any transition this is considered a "hygiene" factor, it has to be done.
> 
> Unfortunately Egypt has only just started a process that will take decades, if they are lucky. And they have their job cut out


I get the feeling that by doing so, egyptian people are being distracted from their real problems, which are many, and the fact that nothing has changed yet, if anything, they are in a more precarious situation than before the revolution. 

I for one know lots of egytians that have lost their jobs in the tourism industry and disagree with current estate of affairs. Many others have lost all their money in failed ventures. Wait until the bread stops being subsidised, which fear will happen soon, and we are going to have a real problem. 

This hygiene factor reminds me of the guy that lets his car to my husband. Quite recently he car needed some things to be repaired and some stuff changed, so he requested that the car was taken to a garage. Insteand of fixing anything, this guy put stickers and some other various decorative items in the car, so the car looked better (although to me it looks terribly tacky!) but nothing was fixed at all!.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I get the feeling that by doing so, egyptian people are being distracted from their real problems, which are many, and the fact that nothing has changed yet, if anything, they are in a more precarious situation than before the revolution.
> 
> I for one know lots of egytians that have lost their jobs in the tourism industry and disagree with current estate of affairs. Many others have lost all their money in failed ventures. Wait until the bread stops being subsidised, which fear will happen soon, and we are going to have a real problem.
> 
> This hygiene factor reminds me of the guy that lets his car to my husband. Quite recently he car needed some things to be repaired and some stuff changed, so he requested that the car was taken to a garage. Insteand of fixing anything, this guy put stickers and some other various decorative items in the car, so the car looked better (although to me it looks terribly tacky!) but nothing was fixed at all!.


I'm sure the families and friends of the 846 people who were killed during the uprising don't see this as a "Pimp my ride" show, but as a symbolic way of breaking with the past and honoring their dead. 

Again, it will not fix the country but it MUST be done.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I'm sure the families and friends of the 846 people who were killed during the uprising don't see this as a "Pimp my ride" show, but as a symbolic way of breaking with the past and honoring their dead.
> 
> Again, it will not fix the country but it MUST be done.


I can see how this would offer some sort of comfort to the relatives of those murdered during the revolution, but I hope it doesn't fool anyone into thinking that the country is fixed by changing some names and painting roadsides.

So far it does look like a sorry show for me and I guess for the average outsider too.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I don't agree with how things are developing. I think it is all childish and someone is having a laugh at the expense of the egyptian people.. Egyptians flags everywhere, revolution banners, names being changed/removed, some unlucky *******s being jailed, and the street being cleaned for how long did that last? two weeks? Because garbage is again piling up in every single corner.
> In the mean time coptic women and children are vanishing and no one pays attention. People are going even more hungry than before since there is no business and no turism and I suspect food prices will continue to rise. I hear now gun fire every single night in Maadi, I suspect crime is in the rise, but who knows, there are no figures.
> By the way, anyone watched the CBS interview of the journalist that got sexually assaulted during the protests by the protesters(i haven't watched yet, nor I think I would be able to digest such horror so I won't watch it). Sexual harrasment, brutality, stealing and lying are endemic. THe masses need to quit behaving worse than animals for a start.
> 
> ...


That's probably the best "article" I have read describing the current situation in here.........

Things are going REALLY wrong in here in the last few weeks, and apparently people can't understand that it's THEM who need to change first, not the names or the officials or whatever :confused2:

EVERYDAY someone is on a strike for some reason, or "protesting" cause he's got some pain in his a$$, everyday there's some horny sad fu*k that's kidnapping and raping someone, prices going higher, and not just going higher, but there are certain products that kinda started to vanish from the market, communications and the ability of traveling from one city to another is becoming more of a challenge, everyone's enjoying being "free" to be an idiot (Ok sorry for the bloody rant!).

Also for some "unknown" reason the whole scene is turning into an "Islamic" thing.........The "government" officials have shown a dramatic failure to solve any of the "issues" that came into surface, sending "Religious" people to talk the population out of the problem instead of facing the problem, bloody brilliant for a "government"! 

What has changed so far? The slope that the "country" was heading down got a lot more steeper.........

Do I miss the son of a b!tch and his days?! Definitely *NOT*, but the current "situation" isn't any good either!! It looks like in a very few months just surviving here without losing what's left of your mind will be a challenge!!!


----------

